# TDA2050 y TDA1524... Juntos y con problemas...



## eliaspcb (Ene 7, 2010)

Hola, he armado un amplificador con el TDA2050, como lo indica el data y funciona a la perfección; también he armado el preamplificador con el TDA1524, como lo dice el data y funciona aceptablemente. 

Bien, los quiero usar en conjunto como pre y como amplificador respectivamente y no hay caso, el TDA2050 calienta muchisimo, el parlante solo zumba y para más dato la resistencia de "estabilización de frecuencia" se sobrecalienta...

¿Cuál es el problema?
¿qué estoy haciendo mal?
¿a alguien le ocurrió esto?

Gracias y saludos...

Matías


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2010)

Te darás cuenta que con lo que comentas no se puede sacar nada en limpio.

Exactamente ¿ Como los alimentaste ? y ¿ Como los interconectaste ?


----------



## eliaspcb (Ene 7, 2010)

Fogonazo: gracias por tu respuesta.

los interconecté como adjunto en el PDF. La verdad me parece muy raro que no funcione, ya probé con fuentes de alimentación separadas y sucede lo mismo.

Lo que me parece más raro son los 5 vcc en la salida del TDA1524... Esto es muy raro... la verdad no se que hacer para que funcione, pienso cambiar el TDA1524 por otro, si no soluciono pronto el problema de diseño...


Gracias

Matías


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2010)

Ese es el impreso, y yo quisiera ver el circuito.


----------



## eliaspcb (Ene 7, 2010)

Aplificador fig 1:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/25046/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA2050.html

Preamplificador fig 1:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/19211/PHILIPS/TDA1524.html

gracias.

Matías


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2010)

Nones, quisiera saber como conectaste ambos circuitos, por ejemplo:
¿ Como los alimentas ?
¿ De donde sacas la alimentación ?
¿ Estás alimentando todo con la misma tensión ?
¿ Como es la malla de retorno (Circuito de GND) ?
¿ De que lugar estás tomando el retorno de parlante ?


----------



## eliaspcb (Ene 7, 2010)

no, bueno, agradezco tus buenas intensiones por colaborar con la causa, sólo acudía a la experiencia de alguien que halla echo estos dos circuitos y se encontró con el mismo problema que yo...

Tus 5 preguntas no están ni si quiera cerca de mis dudas... gracias Fogonazo... 

Así rápido; tengo la señal de audio montada en 4,5 vcc... 

Gracias

Atte.

Matías


----------



## Kobunko (Ene 7, 2010)

Hola eliaspcb. Con el debido respeto: estás desperdiciando la oportunidad de aprender algo, de alguien que sabe y mucho de este tema. Las preguntas están muchísimo mas cerca de tus dudas de lo que podes saber, evidentemente. Te lo digo bien, sin el menor ánimo de polemizar. Si buscás a alguien que haya tenido tu mismo problema, posiblemente disponga de tus mismas soluciones, o sea que no lo pudo superar por sí mismo, quizas excepto por casualidad. Lo que hace fogonazo es abrirte una puerta a la causalidad. Un abrazo.


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 7, 2010)

Muy de acuerdo... no se te ocurrió pensar que los inconvenientes que tenés, pueden deberse a algún problema relacionado con las preguntas que te está haciendo fogonazo? Vos mismo comentaste que ambos circuitos por separados, andan bien; juntos andan mal, por lo tanto el problema lo tenés en la interconexión entre ambos, eso es justamente lo que está tratando que nos cuentes para poder ayudarte.

Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Ene 8, 2010)

eliaspcb dijo:


> no, bueno, agradezco tus buenas intensiones por colaborar con la causa, sólo acudía a la experiencia de alguien que halla echo estos dos circuitos y se encontró con el mismo problema que yo...
> 
> Tus 5 preguntas no están ni si quiera cerca de mis dudas... gracias Fogonazo...
> 
> ...



holal Matias (eliaspcb), yo si he tenido problemas armando  amplificadores con los TDA20X0, y lo que mencionas es claro sintoma de que el amplificador esta oscilando, y eso es sólo por el circuito impreso, claro te preguntas si esta todo bien conectado no hay cortocircuitos ni condensadores polarizados incorrectamente. El problema radica en el camino del GND, este tiene que enpezar de un sola toma y ramificarse, y no hacer bucles ni apantantallar como lo esta haciendo en tu impreso, solo haz otro impreso y coloca condensadores de 100n cerca de las alimentacion de tus tdas y buala
tendrás un sonido lindo y sin ese buuuu.


Etolipoz
-------


----------



## eliaspcb (Ene 8, 2010)

bien... Gracias a todos por su interés en colaborar con mi problema.

Repaso puntos que creo los resumí de sobremanera:

Los dos circuitos funcionan a la perfección en el mismo PCB. Tanto el amplificador como el preamplificador.... de acuerdo.. hasta acá de 10.

Los acoplo y ahí aparece el inconveniente, el TDA2050 calienta, zumba (no emite sonido) y la resistencia de "estabilización de frecuencia" (2,2 ohm) se sobrecalienta.

Sigo midiendo la señal de audio montada en 4,5 vcc; estimo que este es el problema y es causado por el TDA1524; mañana o el lunes voy a continuar con eso, si encuentro solución bien, sino a volar TDA1524 y marche NJM4858 o simil...

gracias

Atte.

Matías


----------



## eliaspcb (Ene 12, 2010)

Problemas solucionados.

Para quienes le interese:

1)_ el sumbido era por mala calidad de los TDA2050. Los reemplace por unos de un equipo que tenía para reparación y funcionan a la perfección. Problema muy común en mi zona, componentes truchos...

2)_ para eliminar la tensión de salida del TDA1524 hice un divisor resistivo calibrado con el osciloscopio...

saludos a todos.. y gracias por colaborar

Atte

Matías


----------



## unmonje (Dic 1, 2010)

eliaspcb dijo:


> Problemas solucionados.
> 
> Para quienes le interese:
> 
> ...



El TDA1524 tiene en cada salida de canal ,un capacitor de desacople y el TDA2050 otro en su entrada.En el medio deberia haber al menos una resistencia a masa para descargarlos convenientemente.(al menos 100k)
Los TDA 2030,2040,2050 deben tener muy junto a sus patitas de alimentaciòn al menos un poliester de .1 (en la practica uso .47) para que no oscilen a 300khz.
El que la resistencia de 2,2ohms caliente ,para mi, es prueba irrefutable de que està oscilando debido a la alisima ganancia del conjunto...Saludos.


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 18, 2010)

mmm... es interesante esto, yo tengo igual esos problemas de que tiene un pequeño zumbido, no es muy alto y casi inaudible pero esta presente, también en un momento intente hacer una mezcla simple con unas resistencias en la entrada y la de estabilización (que tenia a 1 Ohm en lugar de 2,2) simplemente se quemó 3 veces, ahora la mezcla la realiza un operacional para evitar eso.
Voy a probar rehacer la PCB entonces por que lo hice con el marcador de la forma más simple que pude, igualmente me es necesario por que me la perforaron mal y algunas patas de integrado se doblan.


----------



## david7777777 (Sep 24, 2011)

yo lo que hice fue armar como esta en el datashet y me funciono bien con este amplificador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-100w-rms-completo-63603/#post559888 incluso con las modificcaciones que va depende de uno suena bien


----------



## Limako (Mar 7, 2012)

Buenas, quiero comentar que tengo el mismo problema comentado aqui, y no veo muy bien la forma de solucionarlo.
Mi problema es que pongo el pre conectado a una fuente que me entrega 12v, pongo el tda2040 estereo a otra fuente diferente con +-14v, conecto las masas y demas y todas las conexiones supongo que bien. Tal ve aqui esta el fallo y tengo que hacer lo comentado de poner una resistencia a la salida de audio del pre y no se como ponerla.
La cosa es que no suena nada, y se calienta el tip35 que tengo en la fuente dual y se calientan los tda2040, si solo contecto el ampli sin el pre la fuente no se calienta, asi que el fallo esta en el pre evidentemente.

Gracias


----------



## unmonje (Mar 9, 2012)

Limako dijo:


> Buenas, quiero comentar que tengo el mismo problema comentado aqui, y no veo muy bien la forma de solucionarlo.
> Mi problema es que pongo el pre conectado a una fuente que me entrega 12v, pongo el tda2040 estereo a otra fuente diferente con +-14v, conecto las masas y demas y todas las conexiones supongo que bien. Tal ve aqui esta el fallo y tengo que hacer lo comentado de poner una resistencia a la salida de audio del pre y no se como ponerla.
> La cosa es que no suena nada, y se calienta el tip35 que tengo en la fuente dual y se calientan los tda2040, si solo contecto el ampli sin el pre la fuente no se calienta, asi que el fallo esta en el pre evidentemente.
> 
> Gracias



No necesariamente es como dices.
Lo que te està pasando es que : 
Al conectar ambos equipos las ganancias de ambos se suman y empeoran los que ya està mal.
Tus comentarios me da a pensar que, tu formaciòn en electrònica, es deficiente ò nula.

Tratarè de ayudarte en pocas palabras sino , -toma un curso.
-Puede que ambas etapas esten oscilando.
-Pon en corto la entrada del pre y conectale la fuente.
-Pon en corto la estrada del amplificador y ponle la fuente.
-Fijate si alguna calienta luego de un par de minutos.
-Si el ampli calienta, està oscilando y debes remediar eso antes de continuar.Us un osciloscopio si tienes.
-Si no calienta, quita el corto del ampli y conecta el pre con su  entrada en corto.Dejalo un par de minutos.
-Si calienta la salida,puede que oscile el pre a alta frecuencia por exceso de ganancia o el acoplamiento es elèctricamente incorrecto.
-Con un osciloscopio podrias ver si el PRE oscila solo , si es asi, deberias bajar la ganancia del mismo.
-Tecnicamente un PRE deberia tener ganancia unitaria ,es decir, 1.Asi que si oscila, hay algun problema en la distribuciòn de componentes en la placa.
-Yo intentaria primero lograr que el AMpli funcione bien solo y despues encararia el tema PRE.
-No olvides que la señal para el PRE no debe superar 1vpp (volt pico a pico) es decir unos 330 mv (RMS) .No sabes que es RMS ? (busca su significado, aprender implica esfuerzo) 
Saludos

-


----------



## Limako (Mar 9, 2012)

Vale perdon, y gracias  

Me he lanzado demasiado pronto a preguntar y a hablar desde mi desconocimiento sin tan siquiera aplicar lo poco que se. Una de las pistas no me daba continuidad...  

Remediado esto, solo me funciona un canal del pre, el otro sale sonido pero muy bajo y con un zumbido que supera en sonido a la señal de audio, revisare esa parte del circuito, si no, no se si cambiar componentes o si probar el tda1524 en protoboard a ver si no es este el que esta dañado.

Quiero agradecer tu sencillez en la explicacion, que para mas colmo  he pillado todo lo que dices con mi deficiente nivel, pero es lo que tiene ser autodidacta, que todo era leido y ahora que empiezo a hacer algo doy gracias a vuestras respuestas


----------



## unmonje (Mar 10, 2012)

Limako dijo:


> Vale perdon, y gracias
> 
> Me he lanzado demasiado pronto a preguntar y a hablar desde mi desconocimiento sin tan siquiera aplicar lo poco que se. Una de las pistas no me daba continuidad...
> 
> ...



Yo tambien fuì autodidacta,pero me diò que antes de hacer, tenia que leer un rato largo ,de los que si sabian .Me comprè libros ,los lei y despues de unos meses, comencè a encarar cosas sencillas. Te digo esto, el protoboard es un negocio ,porque solo les sirve a los iniciados, no a los novatos , porque estos ùlyimos, no tienen en cuanta muchos detalles y se meten en unos berengenales interminables.Usa placas con soldaduras y a los chips ,ponle zocalos,asi, no tendras dudas de que hace buen contacto y que no.De otro modo, vas a llorar !!!
En audio hay que seguir unos 10 items para no tener problemas.
1-Todas las masas a un mismo punto del gabinete,cada placa ,con un hilo de masa a ese punto.
2-Los transformadores de las fuentes tienen que estar lejos ,ser apantallados y de estar cerca,orientados en posiciòn de menor sumbido.
3-Los cables de fuente tienen que estar soldados a las plaquetas,y en cada placa debe haber un capacitor electrolitico al final y al principio de la linea de positivo y negativo si fuera fuente partida.Esto forma un filtro PI, y la  linea de impreso hacer de bobina de ese filtro.Ademas, no debe faltar un capacitor de .1uf  poliester ,para los electrònes portadores veloces.
4-Los cables tienen que ser lo mas corto posible y los de baja señal blindados y/o trenzados,ademas deben estar separados de los de alta señal y corriente.Es decir, salida de parlantes y fuentes , por separado y los de baja señal y corriente , muy separados y blindados.
5- Hay algunas mas que ahora no me vienene, buscalas. Exitos
6-Cuando apoyas una placa contra una mesa o lo tocas con las manos,estas toman a menudo zumbido de 50hrz de la red porque no olvides que el piso es uno de los cables de tensiòn de la compañia de electricidad.


----------



## Limako (Ago 2, 2012)

Buenas, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar a resolver este problema.
tengo por un lado el previo del TDA1524 y por otro el ampli del TDA2040, vale, los dos por separado funcionan bien, pero quiero juntarlos aprovechando la fuente del tda2040.

La fuente le entran +-13v de alterna y me saca +-18 de continua para los 2040 con un buen filtrado casi 10.000uF por rama, vale el tda funciona perfecto.
Ahora coloco un 7812 a esa funte para alimentar el tda1524, funciona unos segundos y enseguida se vuelve loco. deberia de colocar algun tipo de condesnsador a la salida del 7812? he colocado uno de 470uF y puede que mejore pero poco, por que cuando se va a apagar emite un zumbido como que entra en algun tipo de resonancia, y esto pasa con y sin condensador.

Alguna idea?? se entiende el problema??

Gracias


----------



## crimson (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola Limako, puede que esté oscilando, es común en esos reguladores. De la entrada a masa, *bien cortito*,tenés que poner un capacitor de 0,1uF cerámico, lo mismo de la salida a masa, lo más cerca posible, eso probablemente solucione el problema.
Saludos C


----------



## zumpa (Nov 30, 2012)

hola gente soy bastante nuevo en este foro y la verdad he adquirido mucha informacion de toda la gente que publica y veo que hay muy buena predisposicion por parte de todos
mi problema es con el preamplificador a partir del tda 1524, el mismo lo he armado con el circuito del datasheet del integrado y funciona correctamente. el problema surge al conectarlo al amplificador de potencia, el cual es una version estereo hecha con 2 tda 1562 tambien con el circuito de la hoja de datos. al darle señal al equipo formado por estos dos circuitos, el sonido se escucha muy bien pero estando bajo, si se sube el volumen (sin que suene muy fuerte aun), estando el pot de graves y agudos casi a fondo, es como si el amplificador se saturara, y por ejemplo en un golpe de bateria o un sonido grave muy fuerte se encienden los leds testigos de los 1562 y el circuito se corta por unos segundos.
el ampli esta conectado a parlantes de 4ohm de 8", sera necesario colocar algun filtro para la señal de entrada, para graves o agudos? o algun problema de ajuste de impedancias entre la salida de pre y la entrada al ampli?. desde ya agradecere mucho al que me pueda dar una mano con esto, saludos.


----------

